# Pegorini bikes



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Does Pegorini make good bikes?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Who? Do you have a link?



Scotty2Hotty said:


> Does Pegorini make good bikes?


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Dario Pegorini. He's from the Italy country.


----------

